# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة >  >  من فنون تعليم الطفل المعاق عقلياً

## ام الحلوين

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اسعد الله ايامكم وابعد الله عنكم كل سوء ومكروه بجاه الصلاة على محمد وال محمد 

عند تعليم الطفل المعاق عقلياً لابد من مراعاة النقاط التالية :


# رقق صوتك وابتسامتك ونظراتك 
فالرقة عنوان التواصل بين المعلم والطفل . 

# دع الطفل يشعر أن له قيمة وأهمية . 

# شجع الطفل لعمل ما ومن ثم اخبره بإعجابك لما قام به . 
" أننا نحب من يحبنا " 

# عليك بالتكرار ثم التكرار ثم التكرار . 


وأخيراً أخي المعلم : 



تذكر أمانة المهنة وجسامة الدور وأهمية التربية ، واحتسب الأجر والثواب وأخلص النية ، فأنت الأمل بعد الله في تعليم هؤلاء الأطفال المعاقين عقلياً، ولا تجعل من المعوقات والمحبطات عذراً . 


تذكر دائماً ان هذا الطفل يحتاج الى جهد والى بذل المزيد والمزيد حتى نصل الى مستوى أدراكه 




*أنه طفل* 

*""""" ذوي أحتياج خاااااااااااص """* 


اتمنى ليكم دوم الصحه والعافيه


منقول

----------


## فرح

حبيبتي ام الحلوين...
طرح جدا رااائع ..احسنتِ الاختيار
بارك الله فيك ..
ع المعلم/ه  ان ينتبه الى ان الطفل الذي امامه 
امانه فعليه ان يؤدي دووره كتربوي بالين 
والصبر وسعة الصدر ..
تسلم يدينك ياااقلبي 
ويعطيك العاافيه لاحرمنا جديدك الرااائع والهادف 
دمتِ ودااام عطااائك 
اجمل الامنيات الصادقه لكِ بالتوفيق

----------


## نبراس،،،

في الحقيقه والواقع
 على الجميع ان يحسن معاملته مع المعاق 
وبالخصوص المعلم 
 وذلك للأثر الكبير الذي يستطيع المعلم ان ينجزه 
في تقويم وتعليم هذا الطفل 
كل الشكر لكم اختي على هذه المواضيع القيمه

----------


## ام الحلوين

*فروحه منوره غناتي وعساها دوم شوفة الغالين*


*خيي قمي الله يعطيك العافيه ومشكور على هالمرور الطيب*

----------


## شوق المحبة

الـ س ـلام ع ـليكم والرح ــمه ..


مـ ش ـكووره خ ـيتي عالمـ ع ـلومات القيمه ..


ربي يـ ع ـطيكِ الف ع ـافيه ..


لا ع ـدمنا الـ ج ـديد منكِ ..


دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## ام الحلوين

هلا وغلا بشوق 

منوره 

والله يعطيش العافيه

----------


## Malamh Cute

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركآته*

*اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد*

*يصرآحهـ المفروض الكل يتعلم وفهم هـ الفنوون* 

*عشآن لمآ يتعآملووو مع احد من ذوي الإحتيآجات*

*اني إلا اشووفه ماباقول كل النآس لكن اغلبهم إذا شافوو احد معآق ماشالو عيونهم*

*منهـ كأنه شي غريب* 

*حتى إبتسامهـ مافي ..!*

*ام الحلووين* 

*تسلمي يالغلا ع الطرح المفيد والروعهـ ،،*

*ربي يعطيكـ الف عآفيه ،،*

*مآانحرم جديدكـ ،؟،*

*سلامي*

----------


## ام الحلوين

الله يعافيش 

ويسلم قلب غاليش

منوره خيتو كروزه

وهلا وغلا والله

----------


## Sweet Magic

ام الحلوين  


يعطيك العافية 


على الطرح المفيد والرائع  

دمتي بخير

----------


## ام الحلوين

هلا وغلا بخيتو سويت

منوره والله يعطيش الف عافيه

على هالتواجد الحلو

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

مو بس المعلم عليه حسن المعامله  حتى احنا كبشر علينا حسن التعامل معاهم
وزي ماقالت كروز بعضهم مايشيل عينه عنهم نهائي
هو يستحي ويخجل وهم ابد لسى راز العين فيه

يسلموا خالتوا ع الطرح 
موفقه

----------


## ام الحلوين

هلا وغلا بدمعة الاحزان 

منوره

والله يعطيش الف عافيه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يسلموا حبيبتي على الطرح الرائع

----------


## ام الحلوين

هلا وغلا بخيتو عفاف

منوره غناتي

والله يعطيش الف عافيه

----------

